# Resizing and exporting in LR



## Zv (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there, I've been looking around online but can't get a satisfactory answer. The issue is this -

I use Lightroom and I export images as jpegs at 100% (I know 95% saves space etc but I have terabytes to spare not an issue). I also know dpi means squat for web. Now, when I first started out I wasn't resizing mainly because I wasn't aware I had to. I'm still not sure! I always upload to flickr and facebook, never print
. I understand facebook applies some kind of compression to the images and modifies them to fit. I don't know what flickr does. I've been experimenting with the megapixel resizing and even 2mp looks fine. My question is this - Should I just upload full size and let facebook and flickr deal with it? Or is there a way to calculate the optimum resize setting (1280 x 720 etc). What do you guys do? 

I shoot RAW with a 7D / 5D mkII.

I appreciate any light shed on this, thanks!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 2, 2012)

Zv said:


> Hi there, I've been looking around online but can't get a satisfactory answer. The issue is this -
> 
> I use Lightroom and I export images as jpegs at 100% (I know 95% saves space etc but I have terabytes to spare not an issue). I also know dpi means squat for web. Now, when I first started out I wasn't resizing mainly because I wasn't aware I had to. I'm still not sure! I always upload to flickr and facebook, never print
> . I understand facebook applies some kind of compression to the images and modifies them to fit. I don't know what flickr does. I've been experimenting with the megapixel resizing and even 2mp looks fine. My question is this - Should I just upload full size and let facebook and flickr deal with it? Or is there a way to calculate the optimum resize setting (1280 x 720 etc). What do you guys do?
> ...



Smaller Files = Faster Loading Times.

Why send full size files when its unnecessary? Its like sending a Tank for deer hunting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2012)

You are better off resizing to the max size you want displayed. Monitors use about 96 dpi, so don't upload 300 dpi.


----------



## Zv (Oct 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You are better off resizing to the max size you want displayed. Monitors use about 96 dpi, so don't upload 300 dpi.



Ok you mean the max size that the website can display in full screen mode, right? So, I need different sizes for each website? Really? Is that what people are doing? How do you even find that out. Surely it can't be this complex. :-\


----------



## wild1photo (Oct 2, 2012)

Flickr has a whole section on re sizing in FAQ

http://www.flickr.com/help/photos/#18

Flickr re sizes if necessary and dependent on what kind of account you have. I would resize out of Lightroom as then you get to control the type of compression and file size. If you manage this well, you will maximize the number of images you can have online and wont be open to the sites interpretation of compression and sizing.

Don"t know about Facebook. Will ask around.

Cheers


----------



## Zv (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the flickr link, I have a pro account and didn't know it stored the full size orig! The pictures have always looked better on flickr compared to farce-book.

Facebook seems to be all over the place, I recently downloaded my own image from facebook and there is definitely some loss of detail. How to keep the compression down to a min seems to be quite a challenge!

Appreciate the help!


----------

